

One Dimensional Cellular Automata – Working Simulation - Articulate
http://archetyp.al/other_pages/cellular_automata.html

======
arrogantrobot
Also, if you'd like to change the pixels per cell, add a param to the link
like so:

<http://archetyp.al/other_pages/cellular_automata.html?ppc=1>

or

<http://archetyp.al/other_pages/cellular_automata.html?ppc=50>

------
Filligree
Several times, I saw it stick to a single configuration for several lines,
only to then suddenly start doing something else across the entire line.

Do the cells have more states than 0/1? Or is there something else I'm
missing?

~~~
lccarrasco
as pointed below, it changes rules every 5 to 25 lines.

To see how each rule pattern looks like:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_cellular_automaton#S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_cellular_automaton#Single_1_histories)

This implementation uses rules 57,18,90,129,130,131,132,133

------
cookingrobot
No rule 30? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_30>

~~~
dhammack
Looks like it keeps switching rules, but I've seen some rule 30 behavior in
the animation. <http://archetyp.al/other_pages/cae.js>

~~~
NotUncivil
It doesn't have rule 30.

    
    
        //default list of rules
        var populateRules = function() {
            rules = new Array(57,18,90,129,130,131,132,133);
        }

------
taliesinb
Rule 30 and rule 110 are fun. The author should add them!

~~~
arrogantrobot
I've just added them.

My initial selection of rules was based on aesthetics and liveliness. That is,
how well the output of one rule would provide interesting seed material for
the next rule.

------
gcb0
when you add time isn't that 2 dimensions? ...still beats seeing one pixel
flashing

